# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  splitska roda- AKCIJA 22.04.2006.

## zrinka

cure s foruma i ostali

ako zelite saznati vise o platnenim pelenama, o uporabi istih, o ekoloskoj i ostalim prednostima, o tome kako izgledaju moderne platnene pelene, kako se kosirte, te ako zelite saznati vise o rodi i akcijama, pokupiti rodine letke i brosure te kupiti zanimljive majice za klince i velike dodjite u ovu subotu, 22.04.2006. ispred HNK u Splitu gdje cemo skupa sa udrugom Zeleni Dalmacije i ostalim splitskim udrugama proslaviti Dan planete Zemlje, jedine nam i vrijedne planete koju treba cuvati za nase buduce narastaje...

ako netko od cura (ili deckiju) ima zelje i volje pomoci u organizaciji, doci na stand, i druziti se u veselom drustvu s volonterima, uz muziku, plesnu skupinu i susur, slobodno nam se javite, svaka pomoc je dobrodosla....

veselimo se akciji i vasem dolasku  :D

----------


## zrinka

dizem


wildflower, di si nam ti i ostale platnene?  :Smile:

----------


## MajaMajica

veselim se druženju !   :Love:  oćeš i ti bit?!
zrinka jel možeš poslat fax(službeni) na radio ?

----------


## zrinka

majo, poslat ce ga nasa NatasaM...
sutra, nadam se

----------


## branka1

zrinka, pa kaj ti već nekaj radiš? :shock: 

Svaka ti čast

----------


## zrinka

:Kiss:

----------


## lara26

ja cu doci, mogu i pomoc ako treba, samo recite!

----------


## brane

ja nemam gdje s djecom...ali ako nekako mogu pomoć do tada...javite se...mi emo prošetati i vidjeti vas malo 

zrinka hoćeš li ti biti ?

----------


## zrinka

nisam sigurna ocu stici
brane, mi uvijek budemo s djecom, samo ti svrati  :Smile: 

lara, super

----------


## zrinka19

a u koliko sati pocinje?

----------


## zrinka

od 9-14 h

----------


## zrinka

dizem  8)

----------


## zrinka

e da
znate da ce biti majica na prodaju
oni 'starih', sa super porukama,  i novih, kratkih rukava

----------


## Darijae

Pokušat ću svratit taman selimo..

----------


## apricot

i jedna nova koju još nitko nije vidio!

----------


## happy mummy

> i jedna nova koju još nitko nije vidio!


koja, koja, pliiiiiz? sta pise?

----------


## apricot

piše: dođi pa ćeš vidjeti!   :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i jedna nova koju još nitko nije vidio!
> 
> 
> koja, koja, pliiiiiz? sta pise?


nitko pa ni apricot   :Razz:

----------


## zrinka

i kazu, bit ce pravi proljetni dan
 :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> happy mummy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  apricot prvotno napisa
> ...


NITKO!

ali... khm, khm...
JA ću ih prva vidjeti: idem u tiskaru po njih!
tra-la-la-la-la-la!

----------


## zrinka

dizem  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

i jopet  :Smile:

----------


## brane

moj Luka je bolestan   :Sad:  
jutros u 6 me je probudio povraćanjem
sad ima proljev jako puno
tako da smo "zavezani" za kuću

cure lijepo se provedite  :Love:

----------


## MajaMajica

ja sam nenadano na poslu, ali se nadam izletit i svratit na štand   :Wink:  
za majice imam cijelu hrpu narudžbi  :D

----------


## zrinka

ej cure
ja bila na stand

bilo je super, guzva i susur...
majo, nadam se da si stigla obici cure i pokupovati majice

posebna pohvala clanici foruma lari26 koja nam je puno pomogla   :Love:

----------


## Inquirer

super splicanke.

----------


## Andora

ja nisam mogla ić, jel bilo naljepnica za auto?

----------


## zrinka

andora, mislim da je

ako te zanima nalja, mozemo se naci negdje ili u gradu ili bace, ovcice i sl pa da ti ju dam...jel moze?

ili ti je mogu negdje ostaviti?

----------


## Vodenjak

I mi smo bili i kupili majicu! Šteta što nije bilo one koju smo htjeli, ali nema veze, bit će drugi put.

----------


## trinity

Vodenjak, a koju majicu si ti htjela?

----------


## Andora

> andora, mislim da je
> 
> ako te zanima nalja, mozemo se naci negdje ili u gradu ili bace, ovcice i sl pa da ti ju dam...jel moze?
> 
> ili ti je mogu negdje ostaviti?


sačuvaj mi jednu, ok? pa bi se idući tjedan mogle nać.

----------


## Vodenjak

addicted to mom`s milk  zelena/74 
Puno tražim   :Grin:  

Uzela sam zelenu _Djeca su mali ljudi_ 68 pa će je sad nosati.
Nadam se da ćemo doći na iduću rasprodaju u Zg pa ćemo je i rezervirati (normalno veći broj) ...

----------


## lara26

evo mogu ja kratko izvjesce sa standa: bio je lijep suncan dan, mi i zeleni ispred hnk. oni nabacili ljekove i azbest, mi majice i pelene. 
dosta ljudi se zanimalo za platnene (i ja   :Smile:  ), a ostali su pokupovali dosta majica. 
bilo je puno cura sa foruma, neke znam jos sa ovcica, neke sam tek upoznala (jelenu!), ali sve u svemu lijepo smo se druzili i sve mi je brzo proslo. par intervjua za novine, pokoji radio, slika za slobodnu i prodje vrijeme u trenu.

moze opet 8)

----------


## zrinka19

i mi bili
i iako sam odlučila kupiti jednu, eventualno dvi majice kad sam ih vidila nisam se mogla odlučiti i 4 smo kupili, tri za Luciju i naravno jednu za tatu
i ne mogu se odlučiti koja mi je najbolja, a one velike za odrasle su mi isto ludilo, cijeli dan je gledam i kidam se od smijeha
na majici piše: 
Ima ih raznih: malih, lijepih, savršenih,nejednakih, obješenih,plosnatih, smrznutih,probušenih (ovo je popračeno sličicama). Vašoj bebi sve su iste: NAJBOLJE! Dojite svoje dijete. 
ma majice su savršene.nadam se da će opet biti ovakih akcija

Sad imam puno posla, selimo se i to sada privremeno, a za dva mjeseca nadam se zastalno u naš stan, i onda sam sebi obečala da ću vam se pridružit jer bih stvarno volila više sudjelovati u ovakvim prekrasnim akcijama.
Cure stvarno ste super

----------


## Vodenjak

Hebemti žurbu! Imala sam obaveza cijeli dan pa sam se kraj štanda zadržala ravna 2 minuta i to da nađem Marinu majicu i pogledam izbliza AIO. Tuka ja, uopće nisam vidjela da imaju majice za odrasle. A i nisam se uspjela niti upoznati kako treba s curama :/

----------


## lara26

evo malo slika za anuviktoriju i ostale 
www.elektrodalmacija.com/roda

javite ako ne otvara. mm je bez problema otvorio na poslu, a ja od doma ne mogu, ali pretpostavljam da radi

----------


## brane

cekaj malo...zrinka ti si ono rodila prije koji dan.... :? 
ženoooooooo
mraaaaaaaak
tako mi je žao što nismo došli
evo moj Luka još bolestan izgleda da je opet salmonela  :Sad:

----------


## lara26

a super, otvara :D

----------


## Angel

slije su super!

----------


## MajaMajica

> slije su super!


samo nas nema na njima   :Sad:  
next time

----------


## Angel

mi smo bili! bio je to naš prvi izlazak nakon šarlaha. nisam znala za akciju, pa mi je tim više bilo drago vidjeti cure s foruma a i MM-u pokazati "rode" i ono što rade.

----------


## MajaMajica

> mi smo bili! bio je to naš prvi izlazak nakon šarlaha. nisam znala za akciju, pa mi je tim više bilo drago vidjeti cure s foruma a i MM-u pokazati "rode" i ono što rade.


A zašto se nisi slikala?! Pa da vide svi naše ljepotice.

----------


## Angel

majo,   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

super su slije!

lara26, sjajna si!  :D

----------


## anaviktorija

ludilo, puuuuno hvala :D

----------


## Andora

a tko je tko na slikama?

*lara26* tko je tata? tog kolegu sigurno znam!   :Grin:

----------


## lara26

> a tko je tko na slikama?
> 
> *lara26* tko je tata? tog kolegu sigurno znam!


e da, malo je uzurpirao stranice elektodalmacije  :Razz:  
u adresi umjesto roda upisi lara, tamo imamo i tatu!

----------


## trinity

meni ja taj tata nstrasno poznat, a i ne samo on na onim slikama...

----------


## Andora

ne radimo na istoj lokaciji pa se nismo upoznali, iako ga iz viđenja znam. 

ipak - hura za najbolju firmu

----------


## talibasi

mi nazalost nismo mogli doci, jer smo na naredjenom mirovanju. nadamo se da cemo vas imati priliku upoznati kad dodjemo na svijet, a mozda i pomoci u kojoj akciji!

 :Love:

----------


## lara26

> meni ja taj tata nstrasno poznat, a i ne samo on na onim slikama...


mozda FESB?!

----------


## trinity

> trinity prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni ja taj tata nstrasno poznat, a i ne samo on na onim slikama...
> 
> 
> mozda FESB?!


sta fesb? mislila sam na jos jedan muski lik koji se pojavljuje na slikama.

----------


## lara26

MM je par godina boravio na splitskom FESB-u, a prika je nedavno doktorirao na zagrebackom FSB-u.

Andora, ipak ste na istoj lokaciji, ti si dva kata povise.

----------


## trinity

ma priku mu znam, iste je struke kao i ja, samo ja skleroticna zaboravila imena polovici ljudi s kojim sam se druzila tijekom studija  :Embarassed:

----------


## Andora

a kad je prešao na gornju lokaciju?   :Embarassed:  

ja ne radim od lipnja prošle godine.

----------


## lara26

> a kad je prešao na gornju lokaciju?   
> 
> ja ne radim od lipnja prošle godine.




Taman se u lipnju preselio.

Još te se sjećaju tamo. Jesi li radi trudnoće prestala radit?

----------


## Andora

jesam, al vratit ću se  8)

----------


## TinnaZ

na kojem topicu se okupljaju Splićanke?
Trebalo bi staviti link na http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...067576#1067576

----------

